# Password Protect USB Flash Drive



## alexfooty (Apr 24, 2007)

About to buy a USB Flash Drive.
Is there any FREE software out there which would allow me to password protect the Flash Drive. Ideally, I require something that asks me for a password when I insert it into the PC and will not give me access unless I put in the correct password.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't know how good it is never used it but it's free
http://www.timeatlas.com/mos/Useful_Utilities/Free/How_to_Password_Protect_Your_USB_Drive/


----------



## alexfooty (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Dai - I'll check this out.
Anyone used this before ?


----------



## Dave_T (Oct 15, 2008)

Try Password Protect USB for flash drives. It is not completely free as a link from your site or a program review is required to receive a license without paying for it, but the program is really useful as you install it right on the flash drive and do not have to install in on your PC.


----------



## alexfooty (Apr 24, 2007)

Dave T 
Many thanks for that. Looks extremely useful product.


----------

